# Re-Build or Sell (repair or replace part II)



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Now that I have the answer the this question, the question is what to do with the broke Kimber?

I think I will sell off the Crimson Trace grips, that will bring a couple hundred bucks. Now, do I try to sell off the rest of the parts and re-coupe the most I can? Or, after selling the grips buy a frame and barrel and re-build it my self. After looking around at several places I think I would end up spending close to what Kimber wanted, maybe save about $100 depending on what I got. I can find carbon steel frames for $200, aluminum frame sell in the upper 2's and stainless for about $350. Barrel's are ~$200.

If I end up rebuilding, I would like a matte silver/stainless finish on the frame. The steel would require some type of finish put on to keep it from rusting, don't know if the white metal could be done with clear to keep that look. A brushed aluminum frame I would just have clear anodized and of course stainless would just be stainless. So, cost of finishing would also need to be considered.

I keep thinking that I want to try to re-build for less that what Kimber was going to charge to make myself feel better about the whole situation, but I know if that's what I decide to do, like anything else, I'll end up spending more. :mrgreen:

Thought, suggestions?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebuild it to the specs and finish you want. You're in no rush, so do it little by little as time and money allow, and have one sweet gun when you're finished.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> Rebuild it to the specs and finish you want. You're in no rush, so do it little by little as time and money allow, and have one sweet gun when you're finished.


+1

You've already bought a replacement for it, so... Quit thinking of it as a repairable gun and think of it as an assembly of parts.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> +1
> 
> You've already bought a replacement for it, so... Quit thinking of it as a repairable gun and think of it as an assembly of parts.


Your absolutely right, that's the perfect analogy.

I've always wanted a Wilson Combat but never thought I could see myself spending 3k at one time on a gun. I guess a Wilson frame and barrel would be the next best thing :mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got the gun back from Kimber yesterday, minus the barrel and slide stop. Got it took apart last night, now it is just a bunch of parts :mrgreen: I was a little disappointed they didn't send back the barrel, I was wanting to actually see the damage.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's my new gun :mrgreen:...............well, at least parts of it.


----------

